# Considering purchase of JD 5410



## Terry74 (Sep 18, 2011)

We are a small dairy farm looking at purchasing a JD 5410. Will be using it as a second tractor for general farm duties. Its a year 2000 model with high 3000 hours on the clock. Just looking for a heads up on pros and cons of this tractor. Have heard they have some issues with handbreak if left on.


----------



## jdi (Oct 3, 2010)

I have a 1999 5410 with 5500 hrs. No serious issues that I know of. A gear had been done in the transmission when I bought it. Works great.


----------

